# Trying to diagnose problems that I'm not sure I even have.



## Roland Clarke (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm definitely a newbie here. Have owned a Gaggia Classic for 18 years (which I finally got the hang of), have recently upgraded, "big time" to a Fiorenzato E64 grinder coupled with a Cimbali Junior DT1. Obviously the machines are very different in both operation and "feel" so I'm on a steep learning curve. I generally use Illy beans and have recently bought some of the monoarabica Ethiopian beans. My problems is that I seem to be getting a lack of crema and although this has improved, slightly, it dissipates after about 1 minute. The grind appears to be right (similar to what I was used too with the Gaggia), and I am loading a single shot basket with about 8g of coffee, giving is a firm (but not stupid) tamp and the extraction time on the Cimbali is about 25 seconds for about 30ml. The taste is good, very smooth, mellow even, perhaps I would prefer slightly more "edge" to the flavour. I tried using the same in my old Gaggia and again their didn't appear to be any more crema. The beans were freshly opened.

I notice that the Cimbali basket appears to have slightly finer holes than the Gaggia stock basket, and whereas the puck from the Gaggia was dry and firm, the Cimbali appears to be slightly wet (though no channelling), is this normal for the Cimbali?

The grind from the Fiorenzato is very uniform, it's brand new, so the burrs are in perfect condition.

I've considered changing the baskets, perhaps vst ones? I'm open to all suggestions and advice. If there are any Forum heavyweights that live in my vicinity (I'm in St Leonards on Sea, East Sussex), they are welcome to hook up and try some shots. I'm looking to emulate the great coffee I have experienced over the years on my Italian trips.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hello

If you looking for the classic italian espresso then I would be looking at beans or blend that will help you best achieve this .....

I like ethiopian coffees but , italian style they are not .... Often big crema in espresso made in italy can be in part due to the use of Robusta in a blend ( it isn't tasty on its own , it does make crema ) .....

have a look a coffee compass - brighton's lane blend , rave's italian job blend for starers that will anecdotally suit what your after......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't get hung up on what the crema looks like as a judge of good espresso. Judge on taste alone.


----------



## Roland Clarke (Dec 16, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't get hung up on what the crema looks like as a judge of good espresso. Judge on taste alone.


I agree, but I'm not getting the "thick, oily", extraction I'm used to seeing abroad. Won't be doing any latte art with these shots as they are at the moment.


----------



## Roland Clarke (Dec 16, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hello
> 
> If you looking for the classic italian espresso then I would be looking at beans or blend that will help you best achieve this .....
> 
> ...


Will I have any more luck with the standard Illy "red" blend? I'll give the rave stuff a go, anyone know where to buy it fresh?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Roland Clarke said:


> Will I have any more luck with the standard Illy "red" blend? I'll give the rave stuff a go, anyone know where to buy it fresh?


Personally I'd leave illy alone ,chances of it being fresh are slim to none .

Rave will ship next day for you . Google rave roasters ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

From your original post, you mention using Illy beans - these will be very dark roasted and produce a darker heavier espresso. Am presuming the Ethiopain beans are more medium roast?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The Cimbali basket should be interchangeable with your Gaggia basket - they're both standard industry size.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Roland Clarke said:


> I agree, but I'm not getting the "thick, oily", extraction I'm used to seeing abroad. Won't be doing any latte art with these shots as they are at the moment.


Abroad where?


----------



## Roland Clarke (Dec 16, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Abroad where?


Italy, more specifically Peschiera del Garda was my last trip. I drove back across France, as soon as I left Italy the standard dropped, and just got consistently worse the closer I got to Dunkirk. 30k outside of Dunkirk it was every bit as bad as it is in the high street here.


----------



## Roland Clarke (Dec 16, 2014)

espressotechno said:


> The Cimbali basket should be interchangeable with your Gaggia basket - they're both standard industry size.


The Gaggia baskets appear to be slightly deeper than the baskets I have with the Cimbali, and the holes look slightly larger on the Gaggia baskets. I know the Gaggia baskets are original as I bought the machine new, the Cimbali's might be replacements as I got this machine second-hand. I have considered getting a couple of VST baskets. Would they make any difference? Would the ones I see advertised for La Marzocco machines be standard size and fit? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get some decent beans, use a dose of say 14-18g and aim for 26-32 out in 30 secs.


----------

